# Pics of 35 Fry and my Tank!



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

I decided to finally get some pics of my fish up! 









This is my 29 gallon planted aquarium. It is a little overcrowded i know, but the fish do fine. 
i have 9 female platies, a female swordtail, two male platies, and a male swordtail. as well as a dwarf balloon molly (ha it was born in the tank and just really has never gotten full size) and like 8 tetras. i wish the tetras weren't there but my husband bought them and won't let me get rid of them. 









group shot of the headcount of 35 fry









close up of one of the little guys


















there is mama!









my yellow w/ red mickey mouse female









this looks like the picture of the blue ones from liveaquaria i realized after i took it but i swear it my fish ha. 









my runt twinbar female i felt sorry for bc she was all alone in a tank of black mollies at petco. she's really little. 









not so skinny twinbar. 









my male pineapple swortail. he has gained some size since i got him bout 3 months ago. 









male platy i have had forever! he has made it thru hell and back! he's a red painted one (possibly daddy of fry who know. i only got my other male platy about 3 days ago)









female green swordtail even though the flash made her look blue. i liked her b/c of the spots. we call her moldy. 









my newest addition. the yellow painted hi fin male platy









female solid red female









white mickey mouse. she really is pure white with a black mickey mouse but the light made her look blue. she's about to pop as well. 









and the infamous sunburst who got HUGE the last time she was prego. she's due anyday now to pop last month it was on the 19th.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Sheesh. You got a lot of fish there. If you keep it up, you'll need tank after tank, just to fill the cravings. Then your house will be filled! Haha, anyways, I love Moldy. she is my fav of the swordtails. Course, the hi fin is a cool platy too...


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

well we have 4 tanks now. 75, 29, 10, and 5. so i'm sure another one won't hurt ha.


----------



## Dragonbeards (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha, I have a 20 gallon right now, and I'm getting a 75. Then my sister is getting a 10 and a 25, and mom wants a 5. And I don't even have any breeders yet. Oh dear. 

Looking at the pic of your 29 again, it looks a lot bigger at an angle. Makes it look like you have a bigger tank than you really have (creates a cool effect). Anyways, hope all goes well with your fry.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

love your fishes Tiff. those spots on the swordtail are really nice. the male pineapple swordtail is awesome! i gotta upload a few pics of my swords some time soon


----------



## tiffmedema (Mar 5, 2009)

yeah u should . i wanna see yours. where i am there isn't much variation in what kind u can get.


----------

